# Marine Harrier Jet Crashes in CA



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 4, 2014)

http://fxn.ws/1iZcsa9

IMPERIAL, Calif. –  Authorities say a military jet has crashed in a Southern California desert community but there's no immediate word on injuries.

The crash occurred early Wednesday evening. Television reports show at least one home on fire on a residential street in Imperial, about 90 miles east of San Diego.

Lance Cpl. Christopher Johns, a Marine spokesman, says the jet was a Harrier from Marine Corps Air Station in Yuma, Arizona, but he has no further details.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 4, 2014)

Damn.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah. Damn.


----------



## AWP (Jun 6, 2014)

The Navy lost an F/A-18 off CA but the pilot ejected and was recovered. Press reports said he was doing well.

Rough week.


----------



## pardus (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 6, 2014)

Not funny, cuz of the potential for loss of life or injury, not to mention the cost of lost mechanical thingies, but, dang, @pardus that's LMAO...

LL


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 8, 2014)

So when I was at the Miramar air show a couple of years ago, the pilots of the Harriers all said they were being pulled to start manning F-35 squadrons and the harrier squadrons were all being decommissioned as f-35's. Has that not happened yet?


----------



## AWP (Jun 8, 2014)

The Harrier has had a metric butt-ton of incidents where the airframe was written off.

http://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/dblist.php?AcType=HAR

The Corps' variant of the F-35 is still being tested and the Corps will continue to operate the Harrier for a number of years.


----------



## AWP (Jun 8, 2014)

For the curious, the photo in pardus' post is of an RAF Harrier at Kandahar in 2009.

http://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=60101



> At 180ft full power was selected but the tail struck the ground 30ft from the threshold. The outriggers and main undercarriage collapsed as did the nose wheel when the aircraft pitched forward. The under wing stores (bombs, rockets, recce pod, targeting pod and drop tanks) caught fire as it slid along the runway for 4,000ft. *During the slide the pilot turned the aircraft away from a formation of four aircraft waiting to take off then ejected when it came to a stand*. The fire spread to engulf the whole aircraft.


 
"My bomb-laden plane is on fire and sliding down the runway. I'll just manuever to avoid these other blokes and step out when I come to a stop. Next I'll wash the nightsoil out of my knickers."


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 8, 2014)

The Marines are transferring their first (?) F-35 Squadron from Eglin to SC next year IIRC.
It'll be a couple of years before you see them operational.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 8, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> For the curious, the photo in pardus' post is of an RAF Harrier at Kandahar in 2009.
> 
> http://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=60101
> 
> ...



That is some righteous stuff.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 8, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> For the curious, the photo in pardus' post is of an RAF Harrier at Kandahar in 2009.
> 
> http://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=60101
> 
> ...


Your losing you mojo.

Video of pardus goat fucking a Harrier.



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 12, 2014)

This is their second Class-A mishap in less than a month. Pilots gone wild over at VMA-214.


----------



## AWP (Jun 12, 2014)

Ape_Hot said:


> Pilots gone wild over at VMA-214.


 
They are poor little lambs,
who have lost their way.
Baa, baa, baa.


----------

